# Spinning reel on a Fly Rod?



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

Anyone ever used a spinning reel on a fly rod? Can you share any particulars like what weight rod, line, reel you used? Did it work or are the elements just counterproductive?


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

I used to carry a spinning reel and a fly reel while stealhead fishing. I just swapped them out on my fly rod depending on if I was using fly's or spawn.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

I have used spinning reels on fly rods in the past. Some of the mid to larger spinning reels won't fit the reel seat on some fly rods.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Flash said:


> Anyone ever used a spinning reel on a fly rod? Can you share any particulars like what weight rod, line, reel you used? Did it work or are the elements just counterproductive?


P.M. Whit. He has had a lot of success with that setup.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks - I've sent along a PM.


----------



## Capt. Lucky (Jun 22, 2002)

i've been using shakespere 1810 on my fly rods fore 50 years and love them
i carry one in my vest and when i need to get off the flys it onley taks 2 min to change over


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

just read it today on in-fisherman for 2 lb line ......spring panfish for slinging ultra lights and minnows on no weight ... just hook - minnow
get 7-9 ft size 1 blank fly rod or buy april issue of in- fisherman


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I steelhead fish with a 9' Medium fly rod and a 2000 size spinning reel. Kinda fun. I also carp fish with this setup... again, lots of fun!!

Usually use 8 lb Power Pro line and a floro leader.


----------



## Sailor (Jan 2, 2002)

Do it while fishing with bait for stream Trout often. Lately I've been using fly rod blanks made up as spinning rods.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Use a fighting but on your eight or nine weight fly rod amd you 
have a rod extension which makes the flyrod/ spinning reel combo 
work great.


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

I used this set up quite a bit for steelhead fishing. I have a 8 wt. fly rod. Regular old spinning reel...same one I use on my pier rod now. All I can say is try it out. Takes a little getting used to, but works just fine.


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

Keep an eye on the flyrod guides for wear. Most are not hard enough to guard against groveing from mono. Run a Q-Tip through 'em once in a while, and it'll show you whats happening. Pay special attention to the tip top guide.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

just wanted to give a report from some rods i just p.u. 
1st i got a 9 ft crappie rod from pro angler ultra light 2-8 lb ....i put 2 lb line- a [email protected] glow weighted spider with hackle and sm crawler pcs. no weight but slim float with weight band around ...it casted a mile ! even in wind and i was fishing on shore ! limited out on gills !

today p.u. a 7" 6 eagle claw " feather light" which loaded up like a flyrod and compared better than flyrod ! and bought a easy cast reel that had 6 lb line that i took half off and put some 2 lb test on it ......should cast nice with light stuff ......hoping to be able to cast nothing more than a hook and minnow !!! for stealth in our super clear and deep lakes


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

Capt. Lucky said:


> i've been using shakespere 1810 on my fly rods fore 50 years and love them
> i carry one in my vest and when i need to get off the flys it onley taks 2 min to change over


What weight fly rod and what weight line? What lures are you throwing when you get off the flys? Are you still targeting trout or moving to another species?


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

jacktownhooker said:


> just read it today on in-fisherman for 2 lb line ......spring panfish for slinging ultra lights and minnows on no weight ... just hook - minnow
> get 7-9 ft size 1 blank fly rod or buy april issue of in- fisherman


Yep - read the article. Your post on the recently picked up rods is very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

waterfoul said:


> I steelhead fish with a 9' Medium fly rod and a 2000 size spinning reel. Kinda fun. I also carp fish with this setup... again, lots of fun!!
> 
> Usually use 8 lb Power Pro line and a floro leader.


Thanks for the detail. Medium rod, 2000 size spinning reel and 8# powerpro.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

fathom this said:


> Use a fighting but on your eight or nine weight fly rod amd you
> have a rod extension which makes the flyrod/ spinning reel combo
> work great.


 
I have seen these and thought they might have an advantage. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

eyesforever said:


> Keep an eye on the flyrod guides for wear. Most are not hard enough to guard against groveing from mono. Run a Q-Tip through 'em once in a while, and it'll show you whats happening. Pay special attention to the tip top guide.


Good point. I was wondering about guide wear.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

fishenrg said:


> I used this set up quite a bit for steelhead fishing. I have a 8 wt. fly rod. Regular old spinning reel...same one I use on my pier rod now. All I can say is try it out. Takes a little getting used to, but works just fine.


Appreciate the reply.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

UPDATE 
7"6 eagle claw feather light did not cast a hook and minnow very far 
did cast slim weighted thill bobber and light jig a mile ......caught a limit without bait from shore 
put them back - just for fun ....and it was !!!

1 weight fly rod blank 7.5-9" converted to spinning is probably the way to go


----------

